# Preventing OHSS any tips?



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hia with being told that I am at risk of OHSS, I am wondering if there is anything that I can do to help prevent it?

Thankfully they are safeguarding against it with my protocol so hopefully that is enough. I am drinking about 2 litres of water. Should I up to 3 litres? Nt sure if there is any relevance but have also upped my intake of milk.

Any other advice greatly appreciated please

Thank you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as far as i know fluid and protein

ohss doesn't happen until after ec and get worst if pregnant. If there is a massive risk freezing the embryos and transferring at a later date can be done

hun i don't think you have anything to worry about as they have tailored the protocol to suit your suitation which is great


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you for the reasurance


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey hon, you can help yourself by continuing with what you're doing, drinking the liquids 2l of water and 1 of milk and to ensure that you're getting lots of protein in your diet as Kara says.  But the main thing is to keep an eye on things and if you do start to feel unwell, let your clinic know, as at the end of the day it is their responsibility to monitor you correctly to ensure that you don't get OHSS..

Good luck honey, here's hoping this is your time!

xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you so much Nix  

Good luck with you FET next month


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix i had lots of follicles and the clinic scanned me really frequently every few days.  There are symtoms to look for when you are using stimms.  They will give you a list. Im sure though that you will be fine they will monitor you closely.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Jule. I am there for a scan Monday after 5 days of stimms so that great. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Whats oHSS?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome

http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/40002310/

/links


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I developed OHSS during my 2nd cycle.  I think I had about 19 follicles but had extra HCG shots at ET and during the 2WW to help stop me bleeding early.

I think I am sensitive to HCG as I bloated up big time after trigger and since then I've triggered with half the dose 5,000 iu and have had no problems with bloating.  I have since had Gestone instead of extra HCG.

Drinking water it still very important after EC and the 2WW.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Andi how are you?

O thanks good to have to info. That must have been scarey for you

How did you find the antagonist cycles compared to long?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Pix,

It was a little hairy    Couldn't fit into my clothes.  After 3 days of Clexane and increased fluid it was much better.  I was drinking 2 litres a day anyway but had to up it to 3 litres.

Antagonist was a breeze compared to LP, no soon as your stimming your at EC, it just whizzes by.  

What protocol are you doing?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Gosh, good it was able to be sorted. Be so gutting to have cycle canceled cos of OHSS.

I am doing antagonist and as this is my first tx a nice gentle break into the world of IVF!

Sure is going fast doing my fifth jab tonight and scan tomorrow will soon be time for EC


----------

